

Show HN: Keys, Mac app for learning typing - febeling

Over the last couple of months I have designed and written Keys, a Mac application the helps learning typing and that is supposed to meet Mac users standards for a well-designed application.<p>My goal is to become a micro-ISV or indie developer. The app is only in the Mac app store for now (no trial yet), since end of May, and I have been busy putting together a website and a personal blog since.<p>I would be very interested what the HN community thinks about the application, how you like it, and how it is presented, from a business angle. Prior to this project, I have done much more work on server side software without any UI so design and marketing aspects are new to me and advice is very welcome.<p>Product website:<p>http://getkeysapp.com<p>Announcement blog post:<p>http://florianebeling.com/announce/mac/typing/2012/06/11/announcing-keys-app/
======
pkamb
> _The app is only in the Mac app store for now (no trial yet)_

Why not push a "Free" version to the Mac App Store? Just as good as a trial
but gets around Apple's rules.

For example:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/one-hand-keyboard-free-
one/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/one-hand-keyboard-free-
one/id501185004?mt=12)

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/one-hand-keyboard-one-
hand/id...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/one-hand-keyboard-one-
hand/id465275525?mt=12)

~~~
febeling
That is a freemium offer AFAIU, where one is more or less just a demo and the
other one is similar to a system extension for input. I don't know how to
apply that to my app.

I was thinking of a time-limited trial version. I don't believe Apple accepts
time-limited apps that duplicate full versions for the Mac App Store, but
don't know for certain.

~~~
pkamb
They don't allow time-limited trials, but free feature-limited versions seem
to be ok. Or try an in-app purchase to unlock more typing tutorials? (Those
are my apps by the way, if you have any questions.)

~~~
febeling
Hm, I admit I didn't realize :) Thanks for your advice!

The in-app purchase would tie the app very tightly to the MAS, and I'm not
sure if that is a good thing. I'm not sure yet how to best proceed.

------
honopu
I would love to purchase something like this if it offered programmer centric
typing tutorials. I have found that my right hand has drifted over about half
of a key to use these characters "[]{}|" and these such as "^&$%" are
potentially used to a lesser degree. I've found at times that my typing speed
and general typos with these characters have actually limited my programming
speed, so if your software had tutorials for these kind of characters i would
certainly purchase it. Perhaps it already does?

~~~
febeling
These characters are covered as well. Basically all keys that produce
characters are included.

------
CookWithMe
I "forced" my mother to try out a few online type trainers, but she never
sticked to them... and back then I didn't find a decent app for the mac that
seemed worth spending money on.

Once you have the german version ready, I'd suggest it to her. Screenshots
look good.

I'd maybe increase the contrast on some parts of the website (e.g. support /
buy on top are rather hard to read).

------
jhull
Would be interested in trying it and giving feedback but not for $20. I think
most people here would agree. Screenshots look great though.

~~~
febeling
I understand that is too much for just trying it out. I will add a trial
version soon.

------
johncoltrane
#claim is unreadable on my well calibrated Eizo: #888 on black is way too dark
with a light font face. It would be OK with a regular font weight but not as
it is. Change it to #ccc or lighter or use a value higher than 100 for font-
weight.

Same remark for the toolbar.

The screenshots look good. Too bad it's 10.7-only and I can't try before I
buy.

~~~
febeling
Fixed for the copy text. I didn't check that on more screens yet. Thanks.

------
angli
Clickable:

<http://getkeysapp.com>

[http://florianebeling.com/announce/mac/typing/2012/06/11/ann...](http://florianebeling.com/announce/mac/typing/2012/06/11/announcing-
keys-app/)

------
wyclif
English major here. Your landing copy needs a once-over. "Express your
thoughts more freely and less tiring" is wrong. Changing as little as
possible, it would be better to say, "Express your thoughts more freely with
less stress."

~~~
febeling
That is fixed. Thank you.

------
qrlawified
I have been thinking that this is an area ready for disruption for a while (a
post Mavis Beacon era). Have you thought about experimenting with Adwords...?

~~~
febeling
That there was space for a newer offer in this space was my thought as well.
And I have been starting to look for a adwords prices. But in that area I
don't have much experience, and many people dismiss the idea outright when you
mention it. It is an application where I don't think I can find many customers
in my social group, thought, because those are mostly programmers and already
type quite proficiently. I'll look into adwords.

~~~
qrlawified
1\. Free Adwords coupon for you:
<http://www.google.com/ads/offers/adwordsoffer.html>

2\. I think that you will need to improve your landing page to boost your
conversion rate. This might help: [http://unbounce.com/landing-page-
examples/built-using-unboun...](http://unbounce.com/landing-page-
examples/built-using-unbounce/beautiful-landing-page-design-examples/)
Additionally, if you could have some sort of short working demo on the website
that should increase conversion. These guys do that process very well:
<http://www.memrise.com/welcome/>

3\. If you have exhausted your family and friends route, you could try
marketing to people who have tried to learn to touchtype online, but given up.
Your USP is about not playing gimmicky games, but about learning to touchtype
WHILST you are using your computer like you normally would (which I like).

4\. A well targeted Reddit ad might go down well...

~~~
febeling
Yes, the landing page is very much a first try and sure needs evolving. The
page you link to looks awesome. And also I think a brighter overall design is
probably more Mac-like and might appeal more to non-tech people.

Until release if was about development, and it is suddenly about marketing.
Predictably so, but still caught me as a surprise. These look like good
pointers.

~~~
qrlawified
I had a free hour and whipped something together for your design page
inspiration:

<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42977378/keys.png>

------
atto
Any chance you could support other English keyboard layouts, like Colemak?
<http://colemak.com/>

~~~
febeling
Yes, that will follow, also other international ones, of course. German,
French, Spanish, and Dvorak will probably come as the next ones. Do you think
Colemak is better than Dvorak?

~~~
atto
I currently use Qwerty, but have been wanting to switch. From what I've read,
Colemak is easier to learn from Qwerty, and has some advantages over Dvorak.
<http://colemak.com/FAQ>

Thanks! I'll definitely buy your program if you can add Colemak.

~~~
febeling
You can subscribe to the mailing list using the form on the
<http://getkeysapp.com> page. I will send notifications about such new
features (e.g. keyboard layouts) to this list.

~~~
atto
Sweet, I appreciate it.

------
Tombar
Any chance of supporting Dvorak programing ?

~~~
febeling
Yes I want to do that, too.

